# Best equipment for spreading bulk ice melt on several large properties.



## tkettel (Nov 4, 2015)

We were awarded a large contract this year that includes 4 properties of which 3 are within 5 miles of each other and the 4th is 20 miles away. 1 is the largest and zero tolerance 24/7 and the other 3 are zero tolerance m-f 7-5pm. This past storm we put down over 50,000lbs in bulk on the 4 properties. We have 2 older Myers 2 yard poly gas spreaders. One works ok, but it's very hard to control the flow and spread and the other one is becoming a parts unit after leaving us pitching ice melt during the last storm.
I have been researching all kinds of spreaders. I'm looking at under tailgate spreader for my 5500 dump bed Ram which would allow us to carry 5 tons. A Boss VBX 8000 which we would mount on a 3500 Ford. I was looking at a Salt Dogg but I'm leaning away from them as I am looking for dependability and operator friendly. We also have a Ram 3500 dually which can carry up to 4 yards comfortably. We will be keeping the one working Myers as our backup spreader. One complicating factor is it appears we may need to be bring pallets of salt to our locations during storms either in the truck bed or on a trailer. I think the under the tail gate spreader would allow us to pull a trailer or use the bed where the V-boxs would prohibit that. We also have 24/7 access to our bulk supply.
So I would love some opinions on the most effective way to handle those quantities?
I have read an electric may not be fast enough but it appears that gas spreaders are hard to come by? 
Electric is more dependable? 
Under tailgate versus V-box?
Poly versus Stainless?
Brand?
Or what am I not thinking about or taking into consideration?
Priorities:
Reliability.
Ease of use, controls, maintenance, etc.
Fast application.
Lastly, I'm going against my previous buying habits and trying to not allow price to be the defining factor.

TIA


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

The top of the line models like boss vbx would likely work
How fine and how heavy is the ice melt? Will it just pour out an auger feed? Does it hit the spinner and turn to dust or throw well? We have tweaked spinners before as the new plastic ones seem soft and dont give the good throw/fling to rock salt that the old metal ones did. Depending on product, you can adjust spinner size and fins to work better.

We have a couple vbx salters and the quiet running electric, nothing to rust, and nice controller with lots of ability to adjust to the product and situation would be best guess. The cheap spreaders save you up front but cost way more over time, letting you down in the pinch or having pour control and quality of spread so product is wasted.

As for trailering, the whole spinner assembly comes off so you could throw that on trailer, hook up and when trailer is where it needs to be throw it back on . Seems complicated but if that is what you need to do.


----------



## tkettel (Nov 4, 2015)

We use Rapid Thaw which is a bulk mag cloride mix. Wet, heavy and not fine material. It spreads really well with our Meyer. I totally forgot the salesman showing me the spinner assembly comes off. Good call!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

My vote in this order...
1. Hydraulic v box
2. Hydraulic UTGS
3. Electric v box (not an auger)

I'd go as big as you can like an old state truck that's cheap and high capacity throwaway truck.


----------



## tkettel (Nov 4, 2015)

I have been told to go hyd with a Ram 5500 can be very expensive. What equipment do you run with a PTO if that is what it requires?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

tkettel said:


> I have been told to go hyd with a Ram 5500 can be very expensive. What equipment do you run with a PTO if that is what it requires?


Is your Ram dump pto or electric?
If pto add the salter valve and controls and some hose.
If electric add a clutch pump under the hood or pto off tranny. I'm not sure which would be cheaper as both would require being built from scratch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Is your Ram dump pto or electric?
> If pto add the salter valve and controls and some hose.
> If electric add a clutch pump under the hood or pto off tranny. I'm not sure which would be cheaper as both would require being built from scratch.


PTOs on Rams will not run a spreader, need to go with a central hydraulic system.

OP...once you go hydraulic, you'll never go back. BTW, your estimates on capacity are very optimistic if you're concerned with remaining in your legal GVWR. As in not even close. Maybe 3 ton on your 5500. 2 1/2 at best in your 3500.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> PTOs on Rams will not run a spreader, need to go with a central hydraulic system.
> 
> OP...once you go hydraulic, you'll never go back. BTW, your estimates on capacity are very optimistic if you're concerned with remaining in your legal GVWR. As in not even close. Maybe 3 ton on your 5500. 2 1/2 at best in your 3500.


What's a clutch pump run on those? 
$1500? Plus all the controls and hoses which is probably a couple grand?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> What's a clutch pump run on those?
> $1500? Plus all the controls and hoses which is probably a couple grand?


Figure $6k...well with it.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

50,000# per event? You just come across this? Pallets-what are you going to do with hundreds of plastic bags!
Are you in a winter area where you may salt 20-30-40 times? I’d be worried about supply if you didn’t buy enough.

And with purchasing that much salt and selling it this is a no brainer, frame mount 7-10 yards or muni style trucks cdl. This will get you down from dozens of loads to 2 and 3. 

Sounds like a big bite to take, that’s a lot to take on for a one year and not enough gear. You’ll have to spend what they pay you on tools to service them this year and hope to do it over and over.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

pickup truck and 2 guys and a shovel...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Once again, the OP hasn't been back since he posted this up...

I can't even imagine spreading 25 tons\tonnes oot of 2 yard gas spreaders.


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

I’ve done it a few years in a row on big properties. 17-20 ton per event at a crack. 2 new gas 2 yard spreaders. Door wide open engine on high and rock n roll. Need guys that know what they are doing


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

stainless steel hydraulic, highway type spreader, the number of trips you make to refill in a storm makes bigger better,


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

dlange said:


> I've done it a few years in a row on big properties. 17-20 ton per event at a crack. 2 new gas 2 yard spreaders. Door wide open engine on high and rock n roll. Need guys that know what they are doing


I can tell


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

What does that mean? I would rather sit in a new pickup with a brand new spreader every year than run a rusted 20 year old state truck. My salt is on site and It works very well. All new and turn key


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dlange said:


> What does that mean? I would rather sit in a new pickup with a brand new spreader every year than run a rusted 20 year old state truck. My salt is on site and It works very well. All new and turn key


#metoo


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

20 YO, POS rusted state truck...that's a good 8 tons.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 197466


Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 197466


Why is he selling?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 197466


File post...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why is he selling?


His cement mixer keeps breaking down. Can't keep the cubes filled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dlange said:


> What does that mean? I would rather sit in a new pickup with a brand new spreader every year than run a rusted 20 year old state truck. My salt is on site and It works very well. All new and turn key


Are you saying you're flipping your trucks and spreaders every year?

I'm not buying it. You'd be losing your butt on depreciation.

Besides, time is money. Driving to and from the pile and loading is all non-billable time. I'd rather be going further with each load.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

[QUOTE="Mark Oomkes, post: 2395734, member: I'd rather be going further with each load.[/QUOTE]

...nevermind


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I used to plow for a company that plowed GM factories. I ran a truck similar to Mark's. The down pressure on the belly blade is awesome for getting packed down snow in entrances therefore using less salt. Those trucks probably spread more salt in a year than you will in a lifetime. They are made from volume and reliability.


----------

